# Is It Live or On the Shelf?



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Many live recordings sound the opposite: dead. Reasons range from over-compressed mixes to poorly mic'd instruments but one thing is certain; some leap the hurdles to become sonic gems treasured by many listeners and admirers. As a result, some of our LIVE albums collect dust, while others see regular rotation through our players. What's your favorite live recording?

EDIT: Forgot to add my favorite. Pink Floyd - The Delicate Sound of Thunder


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Wilco "Kicking Television"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure I could pick a single favorite, but the one I've definitely listened to the most over the years is Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds at Luther College.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Many live recordings sound the opposite: dead. Reasons range from over-compressed mixes to poorly mic'd instruments but one thing is certain; some leap the hurdles to become sonic gems treasured by many listeners and admirers. As a result, some of our LIVE albums collect dust, while others see regular rotation through our players. What's your favorite live recording? EDIT: Forgot to add my favorite. Pink Floyd - The Delicate Sound of Thunder


 this is one of my favorites too. Love it. My other is Dave and Tim. It's a BD but it sounds like being there.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Peter Loeser said:


> Not sure I could pick a single favorite, but the one I've definitely listened to the most over the years is Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds at Luther College.


I agree that is one of my favorite live albums as well, Actually all of his live stuff is really well recorded and I think that it helps that his voice sounds the same as on his studio albums.

The blu-ray of Dave and Tim live at Radio City Music hall is exceptional for it's audio and video. 

To add to the list James Taylor One Man Band which was released as a CD and DVD combo is excellent


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's hard to pick a favorite, but the Eagles, "Hell Freezes Over" in DTS is right up there around the top. I just listened to it last week with a friend of mine, just an awesome recording!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Only heard a couple things off the eagles but sounded great. Two others I like are Staind, live at Mohegan sun, and Rush, R30. They both sound like being there, in the room.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

_Snarky Puppy - We Like it Here_ has become one of my go-to music demos. Recorded in more of a studio setting than a concert venue, but done live with a small audience. Oh, and +1 for _Hell Freezes Over_. Great show and well recorded.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Can't vouch for the CD, but took in _Avenged Sevenfold_ at one of those HowdyPaloozah concerts on Palladia. Even with lossy CATV audio, I'm impressed enough to explore their CD offerings.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> Can't vouch for the CD, but took in Avenged Sevenfold at one of those HowdyPaloozah concerts on Palladia. Even with lossy CATV audio, I'm impressed enough to explore their CD offerings.


 A favorite of mine, as is palladia. Original drummer and founding member Jimmy "the Rev" Sullivan(rip) was one of the most creative, and super talented people in the biz. Unique approach to his craft. Good read if you have time.


----------

